# Gas booster with 4in service



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

One of many gas boosters for 100hp burners I've installed within the last year. This was a pain cause the whole floor was sloped to the left making everything a pain in the ass


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Very nice. Powerflame burner? Dual fuel?
Who did you use for a P.E.?


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

newyorkcity said:


> Very nice. Powerflame burner? Dual fuel?
> Who did you use for a P.E.?


 IC, didn't change the original burner just cleaned up the tubes removed preheater, installed new butterfly valve and wired up gas train.


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

Service









This is the burner with the gas train.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Too cool man thanks for posting


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

MootsNYC said:


> One of many gas boosters for 100hp burners I've installed within the last year. This was a pain cause the whole floor was sloped to the left making everything a passion in the ass.


Passion in the ass huh, TMI dude. LOL!!!


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

love2surf927 said:


> Passion in the ass huh, TMI dude. LOL!!!


Lol


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Very nice work but why all the threaded joints? Around here anything above 2in is welded.


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> Very nice work but why all the threaded joints? Around here anything above 2in is welded.


In NYC the law is 4+ has to be welded but now its 5+. We screw pipe all the 3in


----------



## ShaneP (Nov 20, 2011)

Gotta love the 3" srew pipe threading process. What kind of threader do you use. I have a rigid 141 geared threader and drive it with my 700. It is a slow process but still a little faster than welding and no hot work permit.


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

ShaneP said:


> Gotta love the 3" srew pipe threading process. What kind of threader do you use. I have a rigid 141 geared threader and drive it with my 700. It is a slow process but still a little faster than welding and no hot work permit.


We use the geared 141 as well powered by the ridgid 300. It is very slow process but it gets the job done nice and clean. We also use rectorseal number 5 as thread sealant and havent had a problem.


----------



## ShaneP (Nov 20, 2011)

I agree, use quality thread sealant and get it good and tight .


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

ShaneP said:


> I agree, use quality thread sealant and get it good and tight .


If you dont use rectorseal and use pro dope I'd above to use a cleaner ie. Acetone or some sort to clean the oil off. Pro dope does not bond well with oil that is why you cannot use it on oil lines.


----------

